# DK4210SE Fuse box access



## Offrodn (Feb 23, 2020)

I have a work light on the tractor that’s got 90 hour and doesn’t work. I have checked the circuit and I have no power no matter what position the key is in or the light switch position. So I am after the fuse. Does anyone know if I have to remove the tractor hood t


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

What have you checked so far? Are you asking where the fuse box is located?


----------



## Offrodn (Feb 23, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> What have you checked so far? Are you asking where the fuse box is located?


I know where the fuse box is located. But accessing it is a different matter. I have pulled the electrical plugs for the work light and tested the circuit. No power. Doesn’t matter which switch position the ignition switch is in nor the light switch...no power. So I need to look at the fuse. But it appears I have to remove the hood to gain access. ???


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

A few questions:
Do you have a factory cab?
Do the headlight and taillights work?
Do have a removable kick panel below the steering wheel?


----------



## Offrodn (Feb 23, 2020)

No, open rops
Yes and yes
No
All I really need to understand is whether or not I have to remove the tractor hood to get to the fuse panel.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It seems unusual that you would need to remove the hood. 

Do you have some pictures that you can share?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It seems to me the fuse box should be right about here:


----------

